# Roller edge guide for Ryobi RE 600



## reid heilig (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone know of a source for a roller edge guide for a Ryobi Re 600 router. I am fairly new to this and I have been unable to locate a supplier. If anyone can suggest a home made rig for this I would appreciate their input. Thanks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Herbert. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Bill Canter (Feb 19, 2009)

reid maybe can help you out i think i have what you are looking for need abit more info to be sure. I have a re-600 and a guide for it. Have a "edge guide" and a "bearing guide" do not use either as i have this router mounted in a table ....... contact me at emial address with my profile or send me an email at [email protected] hope this isn't against forum rules just trying to help someone out


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

As far as i know, its ok.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Bill Canter said:


> . . . hope this isn't against forum rules just trying to help someone out


I believe the only issue is that the post contents are readable by Web spiders that search for addresses, and then sell them to marketing mongers. The forum software provides both private messages (PMs) and safe e-mail contact via the profile.


----------



## Bill Canter (Feb 19, 2009)

Think we got this worked out...router guide was sent over wekend and just waiting for it arrive and hear back if it was what Reid was wanting.... Bill


----------



## reid heilig (Jan 25, 2009)

Bill, Thanks a million! The roller edge guide was exactly what I needed. Now I have an extra straight edge guide that I will happily trade or sell to anyone who needs a straight edge guide. Bill, thank you again! Reid


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

Believe it or not Amazon.com has quite a lot of parts for Ryobi routers. I just ordered some tidbits from them myself today. Just enter Ryobi RE600 in the search bar and VIOLA, all kinds of stuff. They come froma place called MOWTOWN and promise a delivery in 7-10 days (fingers-crossed). Good luck!

Dave W.


----------

